# Adopting a 1 year old, What do we need to get??



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls,

We are adopting a newborn and a 1 year old very soon.

I need Lists of everything i need for the 1 year old!. I mean absolutely everything, From sleeping, clothing, bathing and everything inbetween.

Im going to make a post in the baby forum for things i need for the newborn

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/647524-adopting-newborn-do-need-get.html#post11226544

Can someone help me out :)


----------



## Ilovehim89

Sippy cups/bottles, diapers, crib, baby wash, some toys, high chair, car seats, etc.


----------



## caggimedicine

Congrats on your adoption first of all!!

I think the only things i'd add to Ilovehim's list would be baby proofing stuff... a 1 year old is mobile whether crawling or walking and will be getting into everything!

Also have you thought about a buggy/pram for both??

As for feeding, you'll need bowls/spoons etc, and will also need to think about what you're going to feed the little one... if you're making your own etc - have you enough tupperwear to freeze stuff?

I bet you're so excited aren't you?! When will your adoption be exactly?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are very excited! :) we dont have a date yet but the little girl is in foster care at the moment and social services want her in her adoptive home as soon as possible :) the little baby boy is due August 11th


----------



## Jemma_x

Safety gates, pram either double or single, cotbed or toddler bed, toys, garden toys, touchy feely books ( my LO loves these) plates, bottles (they may still have a couple of bottles) sippy cups, sheets, duvet and duvet cover, pillow and pillow case, clothes, nappies, wipes


----------



## hardworknmama

Is there any way you can get with the foster family to see where she is at development wise? It would probably also help to know what kind of foods she likes and to know if she is completely on table food now or if she is still taking jarred food. You will need:
a crib
diapers/wipes
car seat
stroller
toys/books/stuffed animals/lovey
sippy cups/cups
plates/toddler silverware
high chair/booster seat
clothes/shoes/hair bobs
bath toys/slip mat
baby gates/outlet plugs/doorknob covers
and of course a camera to capture all the awesome moments that you are about to experience. Congratulations on your adoptions! This is a wonderful thing you are doing and you are going to be a great mama. :hug:


----------



## Kalah

My LO just turned one, here's what we have: 
Play pen (lindam soft side) with lots of toys and stuffed animals in it. We use an old diaper bag and fill it with all her small toys and she really enjoy pulling them all out and putting them back, so that's an idea for you.
Lots of hello kitty stuffed animals - she really enjoys hugging these
board books
high chair
sippy cups
about 20 cleaning rags to save on buying paper towels all the time for cleaning surfaces
noise making toys! something to bang on, something to shake
a mirror to look at herself in, the tall kind that's against the wall
her own laundry basket
trash bin just for diapers with a tight fitting lid, plenty of dettol to clean it out! The regular clear dettol is great because it has to smell or residue and can be used on eating surfaces like the highchair
cot toys, my LO likes to play by herself for 30min or so when she wakes up in the morning 
a push walker
activity table
as far as clothes I stopped using the full length sleep suits at around 10 months, I found it made it difficult for her to crawl because the legs material moved around too much. so now we have about 5 pairs of shorts for bedtime with 5 t-shirts, and some dresses for day time
long sleeve bibs! 
hand held vacuum!!! <-- I would live in food without mine! You would be amazed the amount of stuff that gets stuck to kids and gets everywhere. I have a hoover wet/dry vac, it's amazing and picks up even wet stuff which is a must, don't forget the clean the filter every few usess though or it will lose suction

also as far as toys go, my LO really love to get into stuff and explore new things, so I've started filling the bottom drawer of everything with toys so when she gets in the drawer thinking she's doing something she's not supposed to, she finds lots of toys to play with! Also likes regular household items that aren't really baby safe so I just watch her very closely and take away bits she breaks/rips off and she absolutely loves it
you'll have to take a lot of time to get to know her though, all kids are different, mine is definitely an extremely determined explorer so lots of things she is allowed to get into and latches for things she isn't are an absolute must. She will try to get/eat/suck on/bite/climb/push/knock over/shake/ hit everything!

I left off obvious things like diapers/wipes/soap/bath toys because I'm sure you already know about those!

oh but a non slip bath mat is good too, one year olds are pretty self sufficient in the bath after you clean them off, mine likes to crawl/stand/walk around in there and play with her ducks and wash cloths


----------



## jenny82

Awww I don't ave anything to add but I wish you all the luck in the world! My cousin adopted 2 sisters - one newbrn and one toddler and it's brill. They're a great wee family :) x


----------



## flower01

car seats!! outside toys, clothes, clothes and more clothes.

well done on your adoptions!!
x


----------



## Kalah

Oh oh oh, carpet stain remover!!! And clothes stain remover too! And many many of the asda brand 14p for a 5 pack sponges, I use them on carpet to scrub out stains then throw away =)
Also good for scrubbing out the inevitable "exploding poo" that WILL happen. Kili figured out how to take her nappy off a few weeks ago, took it off in her play pen and poo'd all over her favourite giant hello kitty doll! With the help of carpet stain remover, fabric stain remover, rubber gloves, paper towels, my handheld vacuum, and some of those sponges you wouldn't even know it happened now!


----------



## sophxx

just wanted tosay congratulations 

i think the others have covered most things but id get a non slip bath mat as my lo loves to crawl and stand in the bath there a couple of pound in wilkinsons
bath gates are a must for us if not los up the top of the stairs like a flash
sippy cups although id wait or ask her foster cares what they use as children can be fussy my lo loves the nuk one and ones with straws for out and about
id get socks with grips on the bottom if you have wood or tile floors helps them not slip

think thats about it x


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations!! And good luck. I hope it's fast process for you. 

I would echo the developmental stage will dictate a lot. If LO isn't walking yet then you may need things like a walker for them to play with. Toys are a bit of a minefield IMO as it depends on what your LO is into and like to play with. Earl's favourites at 1year were his stacking cups and shape sorter puzzles, and his toy mobile phone. :thumbup: 

Clothes - Pyjamas, vests, t-shirts, shorts, trousers, dresses for a little girl, tights, socks, an overcoat, hats, shoes, the list is endless lol. Makes sure you have enough to last you at least 4 days without doing a wash. On an airer that allows you time for them to dry lol. 

Nappies (and nappy bags), wipes, creams and lotions, shampoo, bubble bath (and not forgetting bath toys), nail scissors/clippers, a cup for washing hair, towels, non-slip mat (you may also need a bath seat but Earl never needed one). Cotton wool is handy to have around for cuts, scrapes, eye wiping etc. 

Books - lots of books. You can pick them up in charity shops for 20-50p each and Earl has always loved them. Lovely to snuggle up with a book at bedtime. 

big stuff like gates, pushchair, play pen, cot, car seat - and not forgetting bedding (you'll need at least 2 of everything just in case there's a leak or a sickness incident). 

Changing bag for when out and about. 

Is LO still having milk in bottles? If so you'll need some and possibly a steriliser (will be handy to have for the newborn). Spoons, plates and bowls ready for mealtimes. Make sure you get spoons that LO is able to use too. Bibs and cloths for meal times too. Sippy cups. 

Wracking my brains now lol. The possibilities really are endless so just keep track of what you have got, and don't spend too much on things. LOs have a habit of rejecting your pride and joy expensive items in favour of the cheapy one lol. Supermarkets, ebay and cheaper end of the high street has always served us well. 

Good luck and I hope everything goes well. :flower:


----------



## New2Bumps

Wow congrats! How exciting. It's going to be hard and busy at first but wow you're going to love it :D:D:D My LO is 17m and we haven't bought anything much new lately. Most ppl have covered things but I'll go round the rooms in my house and write what we have:

Bathroom: bath toys and toy tidy, non slip mat (we still had a mothercare mat with a built in sit up seat in it so he could sit up in the bath but still be supported), baby bath towels, infacare for the bath (bubbles and for washing) baby shampoo, baby toothpase and toothbrush.

Nursery: cot, good matress, lots of matress sheets, fleecy blanket(s) depending on how cold your house is (baby sleeping bags for the baby), cuddly cot toys, millions of vests and socks (clothes are obvious!), nappies, sudocrem, aqueous cream for moisturising, calpol for teething, changing mat (we don't have a nappy bin we take nappies straight out), lots of colourful ikea boxes for toy storage, lots of bedtime books, blackout blind (we have a dark blind not blackout but some babies/toddlers can't sleep without total darkness).

Hall and other safety: foam things on our fireplace hearth and other corner protectors for any sharp furniture (or you may prefer a full fireguard with 2!) We don't have drawer locks and toilet locks and stairgates and stuff like that but with 2 under 2 you might find it easier to get those installed from scratch! We have plug guards for the one very obvious plug. 

Lounge: We have laminate so we have to have a rug for the centre - Ethan used to slip and slide before that. We also got him socks with little rubber bits on the bottom so they were non slip, put tv, dvd etc out of reach or in a cupboard, storage boxes for toys, books, instruments etc, vtech walker (only recently stopped playing with this!). 

Kitchen: bottles and steriliser and bottle cleaning brush (up until about 15mo for Ethan) lots of ready mixed milk (a godsend for the first few months - Aptamil is the best) a couple of sippy cup (360 cups are great for learning to drink independently) lindam mini blender or simlar to mush up the food you have to feed to lo, freezer pots if you often cook and want to save some for LO, a dedicated cupboard space for LOs plates, bowls, cutlery, hard pelican bibs for 1yr old and loads of muslin cloths for newborn, may want a couple of dr browns bottles for newborn incase colicky, also dentinox stuff for colic, dumies if you're that way inclined, healthy snacks, packet/jarred/dished up food if you're using that, high chair (ikea, £10 best one by far) changing bag with minis of stuff in like mini sudocrem, suncream, hand antibac, toys, tissues, small box with healthy snacks. 

Car seat, double buggy for you, or stroller and baby carrier for the newborn, pushchair blankets or footmuff.

I think that's it :D Good luck ! Can't wait to hear how you get on :D x


----------



## babyhearts

Wow your doing such a fantastic thing giving those babies a loving home :D 
cotbed wardrobe draws toy box suggest wooden one as the plastic ones always break tippy cups proper plastic cups a few bottles (mine gave up bottles no fuss at one for no reason but you never know) full wardrobe i would say size 1-18months but could be bigger smaller fun toys (try elc) a buggy nappies all manner or safety proof stuff nappies wipes plastic plates bowels knifes forks errr sure theres more or prob all being listed all ready lol hope it all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## Hannah

Congratulations!

I would say most stuff has been covered but I would advise a fireguard if you have a gas/electric or open fireplace/ 

Some Calpol in the house can be a lifesaver, as can the digital thermometor that goes in LO's ear, I still use mine all the time and when LO was a baby, I worried over ever cry and pink face lol! 

Also teething gel and maybe teething rings? My LO will still use one in the evenings if she is teething. 

Hope everything goes really well for you and congrats again!


----------



## mrsraggle

Can't add much to wait people have already listed but wanted to say congratulations on your adoptions!!


----------



## juliew2561

Congratulations, how lovely.
I think everything has been covered, but I find a few baby and toddler books help. I have bought the what to expect series, I had what to expect in the first year, and have just bought what to expect the toddler years. I got mine second hand off eBay.
Good luck x


----------



## Seraphim

Wow, my mind is boggling on your behalf :haha:

One thing I would add to the other suggestions is a good comfy/nursing chair for the LOs bedroom. When you are up in the night with them it really helps if you can keep them in the sleepy dark warmth of their bedroom and you're not breaking your back. I'm guessing your little girl will be used to sleeping in her own room? You'll also need a good monitor. I find the footstool and my snuggy blankets make the chair in the nursery a heap more comfortable :)

I also found a dimmable light in our bedroom was a lifesaver with a newborn.

The best of luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## lepaskilf

juliew2561 said:


> Congratulations, how lovely.
> I think everything has been covered, but I find a few baby and toddler books help. I have bought the what to expect series, I had what to expect in the first year, and have just bought what to expect the toddler years. I got mine second hand off eBay.
> Good luck x

It looks like all has been covered, but I would agree with Julie, these what to expect books are a godsend! They do a baby and a toddler one.


----------



## amie-leigh

wow congrats on your adoptions you are doing such a lovely thing 
i think everyone has covered everything but just wanted to say congrats x


----------



## Poppy7

I don't think I can add anything either but just wanted to say good luck and you are doing an amazing thing!x


----------



## sun

Wow adopting 2 babies under 1! Nothing else to add except congratulations and I wish you the best of luck!! I was adopted and we are considering adoption for our next! xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

I just wanted to say congrats and wish you all the best! Can't think of anything else to add! x


----------



## Lucy22

I can't add anything as everyone else has already listed the things I would have suggested but I just wanted to say congratulations! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Congrats on your adoption! 
Such lovely! 
My DH and I have considered adoption as I want a baby girl and I admire the ones who do adopt. 
I cant add much more to what everyone has said,but on the side note of what you could get are ride on toys. and some musical learning dvds, not like the einstein ones, those ones are to slow paced for my babies..but like The Wiggles or something alone those.


----------



## Seraphim

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but a sling for your newborn, so he can be close to you. There's a lot of research now on the circumstances of adoption (my mother and husband were adopted) and wearing your LO in a sling could really have a huge impact on his wellbeing later on. HTH :flower:


----------



## Kalah

Hannah said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I would say most stuff has been covered but I would advise a fireguard if you have a gas/electric or open fireplace/
> 
> Some Calpol in the house can be a lifesaver, as can the digital thermometor that goes in LO's ear, I still use mine all the time and when LO was a baby, I worried over ever cry and pink face lol!
> 
> Also teething gel and maybe teething rings? My LO will still use one in the evenings if she is teething.
> 
> Hope everything goes really well for you and congrats again!

I second the fireplace idea! Even if you don't ever actually put the fire on the one year old will likely want to get inside it and play with the coal or wood or whatever is in it and get very very messy!


----------



## babyblog

Wow, congratulations on your adoption! xx


----------



## Hayley83

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
super congratulations thats fantastic news, all i can sugggest is go through an argos catalogue,or mothercare catalogue etc and start making a list from there.​


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, im going to get a mothercare catalogue and do through it to start adding prices up. :D


----------



## aliss

In the meantime I would recommend purchasing Dr Sears Attachment Parenting books. Since both babies obviously had some kind of rough start to life, I think the bonding principles recommended would really help them (and you, of course). My boy was not adopted but he was a very difficult baby with a lot of problems but AP really helped us, helped him gain trust and to feel secure.

Here is a bit of a 'preview' of the principles from the site
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/attachment-parenting


----------



## feisty_filly

not much to add but (if your not opposed to second hand things) try gumtree or ebay for things like toys, sacks of clothes, buggys ect as you can get some fab bargains on there and kids grow in and out of things so quickly. 
i think its an amazing thing that your doing, best of luck xx


----------



## Eternal

Congratulations! How wonderful! :D

Nothing to add to the list, just wanted to give my congrats xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats and good luck with your new little ones!


----------

